# JJ Hickson signs 3 yr $15 mil to Denver!



## Brye (Jul 8, 2013)

WOJ said:


> The Denver Nuggets have reached agreement on a three-year, $15 million deal with free agent J.J. Hickson, league sources tell Y! Sports.


http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/e...jj-hickson-agree-to-threeyear-15-million-deal

Guess he'll be backing up Javale which at least gives some extra depth.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Solid signing for Denver.


----------

